# Bad hash experince.



## red_ss (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello guys.

i tried to make hash twice but it didnt work well with me!!

-the first time i used the method which i freeze  the trims for a night then i move them around on a silk scren and let triches fall..by the triches didnt seperate well and it turned to be grenney hash with a light buzz.

- second time i used the ghetto hash meethod which i freezed the weed the mix with ice and water..etc  
its also didnt came right i dont know why? i followed the steps and im still getting greeny light hash


----------



## Growdude (Jun 22, 2008)

Does your weed have alot of trich's on it?

Bubblebags work great, worth the price.


----------



## red_ss (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks buddy  
yeah..it have a decent amout of triches.. but ididnt use much about half glass of trims only. iwant 2 try first


----------

